# faire un point sans la touche maj



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2001)

Nous Mac users n'avont pas a presser la touche maj pour faire un @..mais il faut reconnaitre que les pc ont aussi leur point fort avec la touche "point"
Mon tableau de bord "frappe clavier" ne me laissant que la possibilite de configurer un clavier, existe t'il un moyen de remplacer uniquement une touche 
(le  " ; " par un  " . ")  ? ...

merci


----------



## Jeko (3 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deep:
*Nous Mac users n'avont pas a presser la touche maj pour faire un @..mais il faut reconnaitre que les pc ont aussi leur point fort avec la touche "point"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'ai pas de solution, mais c'est pour dire que sur un clavier suisse romand (Mac ou PC cela dit en passant) il faut faire _alt - G_ pour @ et le point est accessible directement


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Mars 2001)

Si tu as déjà utilisé ResEdit, lopération est relativement aisée :

1. Fais une copie de ta valise System.
2. Ouvre cette copie avec ResEdit.
3. Ouvre la ressource KCHR, puis la ressource dID 1 (France)
4. Repère le point dans le tableau de caractères situé en haut à gauche (le point est en bas du tableau, à gauche), et fais-le glisser à lemplacement du ; sur le clavier représenté en-dessous.
5. Appuie sur shift (touche majuscule), et fait glisser le ; du tableau de caractères (il est à côté du K) sur le point du clavier.
6. Quitte ResEdit en sauvegardant tes changements.
7. Mets ta valise System originale à la corbeille et remplace-la avec la copie.
8. Redémarre.

Et voilà, tu as maintenant le point directement, et le ; en appuyant sur shift.

Si tu nas jamais utilisé ResEdit, envoie-moi un mail (gwenhiver@mac.com) et je tenverrai un fichier tout fait, tu nauras plus quà Copier-Coller. Nessaye pas dutiliser ResEdit si tu ne connais pas ce logiciel : on peut détruire pas mal de chose avec ça, sans même sen rendre compte.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## bengilli (4 Mars 2001)

bandes de bourrins! dégainer ResEdit pour avoir une touche point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est comme tuer une mouche avec un UZI!!!
Il faut aller dans le tableau de bord "Nombres" et choisir la séparation des décimales du pavé numérique comme un point... alors la virgule du pavé numérique se change en point

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*bandes de bourrins! dégainer ResEdit pour avoir une touche point   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bourrins, bourrins, peut-être... mais attend, j'ai un clavier Pro étendu moi ! Tu me vois aller chercher le point à l'autre bout du clavier à chaque fois que je termine une phrase ?
Et puis d'abord, deep, peut-être qu'il veut pas avoir tous ses nombres affichés avec des points mais avec des virgules, hein, alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*C'est comme tuer une mouche avec un UZI!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors ça, je veux voir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------

